
Climate change: Meet the lab-coat liberals - Tomte
http://www.politico.com/story/2017/07/23/liberal-scientists-trump-climate-change-240852
======
eesmith
Where did it explain why those scientists running for office are liberals?

One of the arguments by a candidate is: 'Do you want your kids going outside
at recess? Yes? OK, then we need to have protections for air quality in
place.'” If this is a liberal-only view, then what's the conservative view?

Nor do I think it's specifically a liberal view. Nixon, for example, put the
EPA in place using a similar argument.

There's the general view that these candidates 'cast themselves as a
counterforce to the Trump administration’s dismissal of climate science and
de-prioritization of innovation funding.' That seems to say that current
Republicanism = conservatism, and therefore policies opposed to Republican
politics = liberal. But that's not true.

There's the argument that "Researchers have long bemoaned stagnating federal
investment in innovation". As I recall, the large government funding of
research and innovation started during WWII and continued for decades under
both parties. For example, ARPA started under Eisenhower, a Republican. In
fact, it was a Democrat, Mansfield, who pushed the law which required [D]ARPA
to work only on military projects, rather than basic science.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DARPA#Later_history](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DARPA#Later_history)
. So it's not like this is an essentially liberal policy either.

Finally, a comment about 'However, Brown said, “Where I question scientists
running for Congress is more in their … power of public persuasion.”'. Like
Thatcher, B.S. in Chemistry with a dissertation on the gramicidin structure,
who worked as a research chemist?

